# no hitch 85 or 40 through NC



## jokey_bogus (Dec 23, 2008)

Winston-salem is shit... especially Jonestown road. i could write a song 10 mins long about that bullshit. 

85 and 40 are hard to even get anywhere but do get the occasional 10 to 15 mile ride. 

truckstop on 85 S exit 5 is not good for spange or hitch but we got lucky with a 300 mile ride after about 5 days. i think hitching is just becoming something of the past. 2 years ago i could get anywhere in 2 weeks. now things dont look so good.


good luck if you pass through eastern NC. any questions let me know. 

_bogus


----------



## dVEC (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeah it took me three full days to cross NC on the 40 one time.

Not down.


----------



## RebeccaSoup (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm NC local. Havent ever had trouble on 40. Maybe I'm just more motivated to get the fuck out of NC?

NO! It's the same as everywhere. Good days bad days.


----------

